# i got new snails but...



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i got feeder snails and the dude at my lfs said that they would breed, but they didnt breed and i dont know what to do. any help would be appreciated


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you talking about the little football shaped snails, physids? If so, they lay eggs below the water line, in small jelly masses. Often on the glass, decor, or plants. The mass of eggs is very small with white spots in it. Try adding lots of live plants, they will make many young. Take care, Shannon


----------

